# Scent Control Freaks:Regimen



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> I bought like 14 lbs of the stuff and that's about 5 lifetimes worth. I just dump a cup or so in the tub and call it good. I also keep some in a Parmesan cheese shaker to add to boots as needed.


Brewer, where’d you find 40 lbs of powder? I’m just finding the granular in sizes that big so far..


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

hplayer13 said:


> Brewer, where’d you find 40 lbs of powder? I’m just finding the granular in sizes that big so far..


Amazon I think and it was 15 lbs not 40. Should be easy to find.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

mbrewer said:


> Amazon I think and it was 15 lbs not 40. Should be easy to find.


i just looked found 10 lbs for $32. That's more than I paid but I don't really remember how much it was exactly. I bought more than I needed because it was cheaper than buying less.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> These are game changers scent free soap pales. Also you have to cover your breath, quick shower, brush up never be winded again
> 
> https://blackwolfnation.com/product...uMuu7njgb6amCGIIEtDvucgkWzg-8LftZLP8eIjvosweA
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hello-Oral-C...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


-dingleberries and deodorant residue are no match :lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I bought mine in bulk on line, I thought from Amazon but I believe it was from somewhere else, much better deal.

This is not powder but would work at a reasonable price:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Pure-Na...Turf-and-Kennel-Deodorizer-TK005053/205786216

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Pure-Na...Turf-and-Kennel-Deodorizer-TK005053/205786216


----------



## Ditchgoat (Sep 18, 2019)

I don't get into scent control too much.

Wash clothing in unscented detergent.
Ozone machine used in a tub to remove scent.
Get dressed outside the truck. 
Play the wind and thermals best I can. 

That's it. 
On another note I don't stay in the same area too long and rarely hunt a spot more than once. 
One of the advantages to hunting public land.


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheap baking soda. I layer my clothes in totes and sprinkle baking soda all over them.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> . The only thing I would add is that I use latex gloves when handling any of my clothes, dressing, undressing or storing. Same when handling trailcams. I also agree with Sam22 about the ways of doing it way cheaper.
> 
> Threads like these always turn into a scent control vs play the wind. IMO, why not both. Detailed scent control is not for everyone. Nothing wrong with that. However, I am firm believer in how big of a difference it makes.


The glove thing sounds over the top, but I once witness a buck come unglued while walking down the same trail I used to get to my stand. I used scent control and all was well until he got ready to cross the barbed wire fence that I held down with my bare hand to step over. As soon as he got near the fence, he leaned out and put his nose right were I had put my hand on the fence and that was all she wrote! Deer jumped back and exited the area promptly! I try not to touch anything with bare hands going into and out of my stand.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

CDN1 said:


> An outdoor writer I met at an outdoor show one time told me if you are on to a truly giant buck and don't want your S#%* to stink get some chlorophyll tablets. Start taking them and become a vegetarian weeks leading up to the deer season.
> 
> I never took him up on it, too extreme for me and I like steak to much.


I've heard the same thing, but vegetarians stink too!!


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I smear myself with peanut butter and walk upwind of the bedding areas. Mix in a bunch of different calls and the deer think you’re having a party! Deer can’t resist a good party! This year I’m sending out RSVPs to all the biggest bucks in the area so I know who plans on showing up. Might even make a carrot cake. Don’t worry, I won’t let them eat it though. It’s just for smell!


Crunchy or smooth?


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

I’ve tried the whole scent thing. I found it to be obsolete. Older mature deer will pick you off if they get ahold of your scent. Whether that be them crossing the trail you accessed from or getting ahold of your wind even with using the marketed products to mask or suppress it, your not beating the nose of a smart whitetail. I think there is a false sense of products actually working with unfavorable winds due to certain deers behaviors towards human scent. Some will tolerate it (generally in my experience younger deer) and some will absolutely not. (Mature deer). Guys see younger bucks and does move past downwind areas without spooking and think the spray they loaded down with was the trick, where personally I think its due to personality and age class of the animal, or the time of year. I don’t waste money on soaps, sprays and detergents now and just do my best to put myself, travel routes and the wind blowing away from expected deer travel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Prouder02 said:


> I’ve tried the whole scent thing. I found it to be obsolete. Older mature deer will pick you off if they get ahold of your scent. Whether that be them crossing the trail you accessed from or getting ahold of your wind even with using the marketed products to mask or suppress it, your not beating the nose of a smart whitetail. I think there is a false sense of products actually working with unfavorable winds due to certain deers behaviors towards human scent. Some will tolerate it (generally in my experience younger deer) and some will absolutely not. (Mature deer). Guys see younger bucks and does move past downwind areas without spooking and think the spray they loaded down with was the trick, where personally I think its due to personality and age class of the animal, or the time of year. I don’t waste money on soaps, sprays and detergents now and just do my best to put myself, travel routes and the wind blowing away from expected deer travel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beating the old B!tch doe's ability to smell me is my main goal. If she don't care, usually no other deer will. I usually spend way more time with her and her group near me than any other. Those deer become my bait and all I have to do is wait.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

jrose said:


> Crunchy or smooth?


I prefer smooth because those crunchy little nuggets can be a bugger to get out of certain places.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Just read this whole thread and not one mention of the towel you dry off with after an unscented soap shower. # one killer in my book besides the obvious tactics. Dry off with a Tide washed towel and your deer hunting day is already done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

sniper said:


> Just read this whole thread and not one mention of the towel you dry off with after an unscented soap shower. # one killer in my book besides the obvious tactics. Dry off with a Tide washed towel and your deer hunting day is already done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good point Sniper. 

Also, change into scent free traveling clothes (socks/shoes included) if you drive to your hunting spot, and line your truck seats with garbage bags, unscented of course  And latex gloves are cheap, I use them throughout the process. #7days #whataretheglovesfor


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

sniper said:


> Just read this whole thread and not one mention of the towel you dry off with after an unscented soap shower. # one killer in my book besides the obvious tactics. Dry off with a Tide washed towel and your deer hunting day is already done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I have separate towels in their own tote.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

The way I see it, if you can encase a hambone a plastic bag, inside your suitcase, buried in some sweaty T-Shirts and the beagle at the airport can still sniff you out. My guess...no matter how hard you try a Wiley Ol buck can smell you even with all our fancy no scent sprays and soaps. I do believe that they mask some of our stench so I use them if only to give myself a few extra seconds to level my pin or crosshairs. Playing the wind will always be your best scent control product. 

So buy another washer n dryer, use only no scent soap and laundry detergent, spray down with 1 gallon of no scent spray etc.. if you want but my experience leads my to believe if the wind is wrong you will get busted.


----------



## Ditchgoat (Sep 18, 2019)

CDN1 said:


> The way I see it, if you can encase a hambone a plastic bag, inside your suitcase, buried in some sweaty T-Shirts and the beagle at the airport can still sniff you out. My guess...no matter how hard you try a Wiley Ol buck can smell you even with all our fancy no scent sprays and soaps. I do believe that they mask some of our stench so I use them if only to give myself a few extra seconds to level my pin or crosshairs. Playing the wind will always be your best scent control product.
> 
> So buy another washer n dryer, use only no scent soap and laundry detergent, spray down with 1 gallon of no scent spray etc.. if you want but my experience leads my to believe if the wind is wrong you will get busted.


I agree with what you said about the wind being wrong. 

What I believe really is the biggest asset to extreme scent control is it reduces the " scent footprint" you leave behind. 
This in my opinion is more of a useful tactic for guys who hunt one or two small properties the entire season. 

I hunt public land and I bounce around so much rarely hunting the same location more than once a season, so I don't give scent control much effort. 
Doesn't seem to effect me.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

CDN1 said:


> My guess...no matter how hard you try a Wiley Ol buck can smell you even with all our fancy no scent sprays and soaps.


If you think it's about "fancy sprays and soaps" and trying to disguise "sweaty t-shirts", then you're probably right.



CDN1 said:


> if you want but my experience leads my to believe if the wind is wrong you will get busted.


My experience leads me to believe that being busted can be minimized. I'm not willing to just give up the down wind side of my small property every time I hunt. JMO.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Bought new rubber boots last year and kept the pant legs tucked in. No spray, those boots only went hunting. There was a big difference when deer crossed my path, they really didn't notice anything. Was impressed and happy about that. I'm very basic on the rest. Seems daunting, so wind and thermals are everything. Maybe my walls would look better, idk.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

LabtechLewis said:


> How do you mitigate your breath odor?


I real don't think you can do much about your breath odor but I always take an apple or two with me to chomp on. And I agree, breath is more of a factor then controlling the odor on your cloths and footwear.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> How do you mitigate your breath odor?


Post #26.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> Post #26.


So you've been using that product? Or something different? I would prefer buy through Amazon if possible.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

LabtechLewis said:


> How do you mitigate your breath odor?


There are these as well.........for the price, you could slap 3 or 4 of them together if you're having a "bad breath day"

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N9UOKHR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> So you've been using that product? Or something different? I would prefer buy through Amazon if possible.


https://www.amazon.com/Subtle-Butt-Reusable-Neutralizers-Activated/dp/B00Q3NOEPK


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I could definitely see getting a lot more into as some of you are when I have my own property that I'm hunting more than occasionally. 

I bounce around public a lot and don't sit the same spots often. Wind is my major factor. I am mindful of scent, but I don't do the powders and all that. 

Two things this thread brought to that I had never previously thought of is, latex gloves and scent free towel. I never have a scent free towel. Never crossed my mind to. 



Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Gargled w doe pee once, not good.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Subtle-Butt-Reusable-Neutralizers-Activated/dp/B00Q3NOEPK


I knew I shouldn't have opened that link. Can't imagine what my next "we have some recommendations for you" ad is going to look like.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Walt Donaldson said:


> There are these as well.........for the price, you could slap 3 or 4 of them together if you're having a "bad breath day"
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N9UOKHR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I appreciate the help. I found many similar disposable options. My concern would be lack of a good seal. If anyone is trained in APRs, you know what I mean. Do you have personal experience with those in the link you shared? 

I know Jake endorses the "I Can Breathe Mask", but don't think that one is available through Amazon. (I don't mean to keep bringing it up, but this gift card is burning a hole in my pocket)


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

That video of the guy running an ozone generator in


stickbow shooter said:


> Do any of you guys go to the extreme like John Eberhart. He shaves body hair also ( I believe he said arm pits) don't know about other areas. And don't want to know lol. Also hear of guys cleaning under toe nails to stop or cut down on smell. I personally don't have the drive to get all OCD on trying not to get winded. To me all that paranoia would take away the fun of hunting.


I essentially use the same system. I wouldn’t call it extreme as much as thorough. It works great. Deer don’t freak out on me unless they catch me moving. It’s also not ocd, because I’m the opposite of ocd. It’s a system you learn and make a practice. Really it’s just being clean with scent free clothes, complete outer covering with scent lok, and being careful not to contaminate your scent free clothes with scent by being careless or lazy.  Just leave your stuff in a plastic tote bin and get dressed at your vehicle at your hunting location.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

LabtechLewis said:


> I appreciate the help. I found many similar disposable options. My concern would be lack of a good seal. If anyone is trained in APRs, you know what I mean. Do you have personal experience with those in the link you shared?
> 
> I know Jake endorses the "I Can Breathe Mask", but don't think that one is available through Amazon. (I don't mean to keep bringing it up, but this gift card is burning a hole in my pocket)


Here we go again with APRs!!  

I don't, yet. I will here hopefully in a few days. I've never used any sort of mask, but figure it can't hurt so I'm going to give it a whirl. I use peroxide while on stand, no clue if it helps or not? I agree that one with a good seal would make more sense than these, which appear to be loose fitting, but not sure how much I want to spend on a mask at this point.......


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

pgpn123 said:


> Gargled w doe pee once, not good.


Next time, just swallow


----------



## Ditchgoat (Sep 18, 2019)

FREEPOP said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Subtle-Butt-Reusable-Neutralizers-Activated/dp/B00Q3NOEPK


Lol.
I've seen it all now. 
Carbon activated fart pads.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Next time, just swallow


Well I did see quite a few bucks down wind that sit.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

As others here have mentioned, the fragrance free Dove is a nice alternative to the standard green "hunting" soap. I still use that soap before a hunt though, and it does dry my skin out some. I like to keep a good scent/fragrance free lotion on hand as well to combat this. The foot cream above is something I'll use as a stocking stuffer for the neighbor, but I stock this stuff at the Donaldson household. https://www.amazon.com/Vanicream-Se...ords=scent+free+lotion&qid=1569580729&sr=8-11


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.refreshinglyfree.com/zeolite-2-pound-bag/

I'd like to try zeolite for my boots and totes this fall. Does the above link look like the right stuff ? Seems like a decent amount at an ok price not sure as I've never purchased any.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

My tips for hunting my land,

First! I made access trails on both the east and west side to entry and exit to play the wind. Second, I wash all my gear every few days including my clothing I wear under it. I use arm & hammer deodorant no scent also and use a lot of it. Costs a dollar or two at Meijer. I apply it both mornings and evenings as it wears off quick. I also use a ozone machine on all my gear also. I do not use an ozone machine in the woods or blind. My program works for me. I have been very successful killing big Michigan bucks but I believe my entry trails are key and also hunt the wind. Take note I use milkweed also and it has caused me to change some of my property layout because of the swirling wind coming over the trees.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> http://www.refreshinglyfree.com/zeolite-2-pound-bag/
> 
> I'd like to try zeolite for my boots and totes this fall. Does the above link look like the right stuff ? Seems like a decent amount at an ok price not sure as I've never purchased any.


Not if it's in a mesh bag. The powder is what you want. Similar in consistency to baby powder.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Groundsize said:


> My tips for hunting my land,
> 
> First! I made access trails on both the east and west side to entry and exit to play the wind. Second, I wash all my gear every few days including my clothing I wear under it. I use arm & hammer deodorant no scent also and use a lot of it. Costs a dollar or two at Meijer. I apply it both mornings and evenings as it wears off quick. I also use a ozone machine on all my gear also. I do not use an ozone machine in the woods or blind. My program works for me. I have been very successful killing big Michigan bucks but I believe my entry trails are key and also hunt the wind. Take note I use milkweed also and it has caused me to change some of my property layout because of the swirling wind coming over the trees.


Wind ,breeze thermals...
I do claim to know how to use a steady breeze wind...But am often watching milkweed and other fine air current riders contradict the breeze.

An example last year was a slight S.W. breeze (pretty common in decent warm weather due to terrain) and watching floaties ride due West a few feet above the ground in the open ,then drop at the edge of cover. I was in the N.E. corner.
A former sweet spot about a hundred yards away the deer started using (nulling my sitting there by approaching from the rear) would have had my scent go from East (the stand) to the West across the spot deer are killed in. Despite a good S.W. breeze. Wonder how many times I was busted there before and did not know it?

Only one example of a few times thermals were behaving much different from wind or breezes and were noticed after a while...But if folks want to reduce their scent for such unknown ,or discovered too late conditions...Have at it.

Air does when it can flow uphill in the morning and down hill at night.
A pool of hunter scent can run with it. Multiple factors affect it.
A lucky morning scent rises and tops out above hunter and deer. 
An unlucky morning......Try not to stink any more than need be.


----------



## No-Bama (Jan 1, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> How do you mitigate your breath odor?


Hydrogen peroxide and baking soda mouth rinse prior to heading out, and rinsed periodically while on stand.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Here we go again with APRs!!
> 
> I don't, yet. I will here hopefully in a few days. I've never used any sort of mask, but figure it can't hurt so I'm going to give it a whirl. I use peroxide while on stand, no clue if it helps or not? I agree that one with a good seal would make more sense than these, which appear to be loose fitting, but not sure how much I want to spend on a mask at this point.......


So do you have a review on these yet?


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

LabtechLewis said:


> So do you have a review on these yet?


Yes Sir. I am sold on them so far.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

I've tried the masks but they fog my glasses up and i cant see as well with contacts. Ive read the charcoal tooth paste stuff isnt good for the enamel on on your teeth. I do a watered down peroxide rinse and bread off a small pine branch (the thickness of the part you hold on a qtip) IU lightly chew on it untill the bark comes off (spit out the bark) then chew on the wood like a tooth pick.


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

smith34 said:


> I was more going to give these a try this year seeing I can find what I’ve been using the past 10 years
> 
> http://www.thebreath-taker.com/store.php


I used these for a couple years. I bought a bunch of their products at a deer show. I wasn't convinced they did the job for breath odor. I certainly got busted while using the breath-takers. I believe they helped if indeed there was carbon in the mask. There are so many variables; it is hard to say. When I'm messin with this stuff, it seems to work on one outing, but not the next. I did come up with one breath filter that I thought was consistent, but it is a pain to use. Now I do the basics mostly; I always try to play the wind.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, finally pulled the trigger on the Amazon order. Got the masks, zeolite and, yes, even the underwear due any day.

Been taking these tablets for two weeks in prep.








Planning to sweat them into my pores with a 90 minute stay in the newly installed sauna prior to each hunt. It will be like _becoming_ the carbon suit! How existential!









This is going to be revolutionary!


(Only a partially true story...)


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> Well, finally pulled the trigger on the Amazon order. Got the masks, zeolite and, yes, even the underwear due any day.
> 
> Been taking these tablets for two weeks in prep.
> View attachment 441747
> ...


You got it bad.



Congrats.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> Well, finally pulled the trigger on the Amazon order. Got the masks, zeolite and, yes, even the underwear due any day.
> 
> Been taking these tablets for two weeks in prep.
> View attachment 441747
> ...


I ordered a dozen broadheads for $8.99 with Free 21-30 day shipping.

True story.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> You got it bad.


What can I say? You helped _usher_ in this attitude last year...


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> Well, finally pulled the trigger on the Amazon order. Got the masks, zeolite and, yes, even the underwear due any day.
> 
> Been taking these tablets for two weeks in prep.
> View attachment 441747
> ...


If you're going to use the sauna don't go with some half-hearted 90 minute timeframe. To do it right takes a minimum 150 minutes, preferably 180. 

You need to get more amped.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Very small sample size (1 hunt), but I am happy with the disposable carbon mask so far. 

The girl says, "Dad, are you operating like a doctor out there?". I said, "Yes, I went in and surgically removed that buck from the landscape." :lol: (not my original material--I stole it from someone...still like it!)

Also like this unscented soap:


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

This thread needs to be in the comedy section

Some of you guys are too much and I'm talking the serious comments not the sarcastic ones lol........


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

sullyxlh said:


> This thread needs to be in the comedy section
> 
> Some of you guys are too much and I'm talking the serious comments not the sarcastic ones lol........


Hunting and angling are highly commercialized. Spending money on products helps builds confidence in the hunter/angler. Their failure will never be attributed to their purchase but to some other "uncontrollable" event or idea. Their success will be pinned on their purchases. Nobody wants to be told they wasted their money and few will even admit it to themselves. Playing the wind is FREE!


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Just wash w scent free soap and keep my clothes aired out. When I get to the field I'll rub my clothes with fallen, decaying leaves, rotten wood and sweetfern is a favorite too. I'll eat an apple for my breath. Then watch the wind and if it's wrong I get busted. Don't get all ocd about it because those all those sniffers need is one molecule and we're toast!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been using these things
Activated Charcoal body wash, tooth paste, and Oral Rinse. Paired with two ozonics I'll hunt any wind


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Saw these at Menards awhile back, think they would be worth a shot?
> View attachment 432313
> View attachment 432311


Reading through this thread, I seen this post and became a little bit concerned (sorry this might get long). Part of my job is occupational safety and health advisor/specialist, OSHA certified.

Be very careful using rated masks if you have not been tested to use them. If look on the package there is a rating (R-95). I'm not going to go into great detail, but want everyone to understand that a rated mask can and will change your bodies blood/gas levels. If you have ever smoked (even occasionally), have any pulmonary issued or over 55 years old, don't use that mask while afield, you could cause serious injury to yourself including death, unless you have been tested safe by your doctor (an actual fitness test).

If your not in great shape, I would not put that mask on until you have settled into you're stand and have come down to normal breathing levels/pulse rate. If you fell any distress or change breathing patterns, get the mask off and don't use one again until you have a fitness test perform by a doctor. 

I cannot stress this enough fellow hunters, one location I had a study read to me an employee working a late shift, just cleaning the floors with a broom using a non-rated dust mask, died from asphyxiation, he past out with the mask on, layed on the floor for hours and died, just from the stress of the mask while sweeping a floor. Think about that 25-30 foot climb into your stand, the walk and the amount of time before someone might come looking for you in the woods. Sorry if I sound like a downer.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

sullyxlh said:


> This thread needs to be in the comedy section
> 
> Some of you guys are too much and I'm talking the serious comments not the sarcastic ones lol........


Why knock somebody if they’re being successful with their process and they believe in it which gives them confidence? Dan Infalt and John Eberhart are a great example of polar opposite hunting techniques yet they are both extremely successful hunters who are confident in what they do and regardless of reason of success they’re getting it done. Hunting is a game of inches and if you can pick up little inches here and there whether it’s scent control or bow tuning or whatever, why not at least try to get the most advantage you can??


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

I just use this. I shave every hair off my body October through December. Because it’s just the hair that holds any odor...

Seriously though. to each there own. if you can have a dedicated washer and dryer for hunting season. Use ozonics. Chew charcoal tablets then your scent regiment is way above mine. I take a scent free shower wear scent lock. spray down with scent spray. use ever calm and play the wind. But my hunting area differs. where I hunt it is mostly urban and I believe they’re used to some human scent. For you public land guys... I can appreciate the extremes you guys have to go through to be completely scent free. Kudos!!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

hplayer13 said:


> Why knock somebody if they’re being successful with their process and they believe in it which gives them confidence? Dan Infalt and John Eberhart are a great example of polar opposite hunting techniques yet they are both extremely successful hunters who are confident in what they do and regardless of reason of success they’re getting it done. Hunting is a game of inches and if you can pick up little inches here and there whether it’s scent control or bow tuning or whatever, why not at least try to get the most advantage you can??


The best plan is the one that works for you. My take on such things is every little bit helps, until it doesn't. 

"Until it doesn't" requires the kind of honest appraisal that only experience permits. So have at it, experiment, learn and grow with the flow.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I've been using these things
> Activated Charcoal body wash, tooth paste, and Oral Rinse. Paired with two ozonics I'll hunt any wind
> 
> View attachment 446337
> ...


Wouldn't the flavor of that toothpaste leave an odor offsetting what the charcoal does?


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Not my favorite thread I've read this year, but then I can't really say that it "Stunk"


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

hplayer13 said:


> Why knock somebody if they’re being successful with their process and they believe in it which gives them confidence?


I have come to believe the answer to your question is human nature. Most that knock one tactic or another either don't do it, don't want to do it or tried it on a limited basis and didn't find success or see a difference. So the obvious conclusion is that it's ineffective and those who disagree must be scoffed at. Human nature, especially on the internet. To each their own.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Bio's scent buster dust is the shiz. Still not happy he quit selling it.


You can buy Carbon Synergy. It is the same.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

sniper said:


> Just read this whole thread and not one mention of the towel you dry off with after an unscented soap shower. # one killer in my book besides the obvious tactics. Dry off with a Tide washed towel and your deer hunting day is already done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I was them in unscented detergent and when they dry I use a ozone machine to sanitize them.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

lizajane said:


> You can buy Carbon Synergy. It is the same.


Thanks Liza. It’s currently out of stock on their website... do you have a link from a different seller?


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Thanks Liza. It’s currently out of stock on their website... do you have a link from a different seller?


Just checked Amazon. They are out in it as well. I will do some checking. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Amazon has 24 oz. For 12.99 there are other types for sale there as well. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

https://www.treestandup.com/product/carbon-synergy/


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

https://store.camlockbox.com/carbon-synergy-scent-control-powder/


----------



## No-Bama (Jan 1, 2013)

Lever4ever said:


> Reading through this thread, I seen this post and became a little bit concerned (sorry this might get long). Part of my job is occupational safety and health advisor/specialist, OSHA certified.
> 
> Be very careful using rated masks if you have not been tested to use them. If look on the package there is a rating (R-95). I'm not going to go into great detail, but want everyone to understand that a rated mask can and will change your bodies blood/gas levels. If you have ever smoked (even occasionally), have any pulmonary issued or over 55 years old, don't use that mask while afield, you could cause serious injury to yourself including death, unless you have been tested safe by your doctor (an actual fitness test).
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've noticed that when I wear my carbon mask, and even my late season face mask, that they both impair my respiration a bit, to the point that I take them off from time to time to get "fresh air". 

Never considered that it could be dangerous.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

lizajane said:


> https://www.treestandup.com/product/carbon-synergy/


Is it just me or does their advertisement need a key word makeover? :coolgleam


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Its powder

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

mbrewer said:


> Is it just me or does their advertisement need a key word makeover? :coolgleam


I may of went with "real."


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

My secret is double wrapping of cling wrap.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> I am curious about two products:
> 1. I Can Breathe carbon mask -- anyone have experience with these or alternative products?
> 2. Lavilin deodorant cream -- anyone use this?


Ok, so I used my latest Amazon gift card on the Lavilin. $17 for this miniature tub. 









That hurt. Once I got past the initial shock, used it for a few days, and thought it over, I think it will be less expensive than it appears. You literally only need a small swipe with the scoop. Just a sliver each day. Should last a while. So far, so good.

I put it to the test yesterday when I had to go to city hall and present a new business initiative. Came out dry and smelling like a rose :lol:.

It does actually have a _very_ mild fragrant odor. Not sure if the pressured deer pro doesn't have sensitive olfactories or if he is convinced the deer don't mind it. 

Now, where the heck am I going to find an affordable carbon mask? Stupid price/demand curve...:rant:


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> Ok, so I used my latest Amazon gift card on the Lavilin. $17 for this miniature tub.
> 
> View attachment 564037
> 
> ...


You bought foot deodorant cream for hunting?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> You bought foot deodorant cream for hunting?


Indeed. I need every advantage I can get.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

November Sunrise said:


> You bought foot deodorant cream for hunting?


Not surprisingly, my Wife is really into that stuff.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Not surprisingly, my Wife is really into that stuff.


Does it cover up skunk bud?

Asking for a friend


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Woodstock said:


> Does it cover up skunk bud?
> 
> Asking for a friend


@jr28schalm


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Not surprisingly, my Wife is really into that stuff.


Did you buy any masks for this season?


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

LabtechLewis said:


> Did you buy any masks for this season?


Still have a full box left over from last year.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Walt Donaldson said:


> @jr28schalm


Just grow where u hunt. Nothing to hide then


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> Ok, so I used my latest Amazon gift card on the Lavilin. $17 for this miniature tub.
> 
> View attachment 564037
> 
> ...


Stink is a state of mind.

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/MindM...-stink-rare-mental-disorder/story?id=10743337


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

Walt Donaldson said:


> @jr28schalm


Yeah, that's him


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

Lever4ever said:


> Reading through this thread, I seen this post and became a little bit concerned (sorry this might get long). Part of my job is occupational safety and health advisor/specialist, OSHA certified.
> 
> Be very careful using rated masks if you have not been tested to use them. If look on the package there is a rating (R-95). I'm not going to go into great detail, but want everyone to understand that a rated mask can and will change your bodies blood/gas levels. If you have ever smoked (even occasionally), have any pulmonary issued or over 55 years old, don't use that mask while afield, you could cause serious injury to yourself including death, unless you have been tested safe by your doctor (an actual fitness test).
> 
> ...


Wow! What a difference a year makes. If you were correct, shouldn't there be a lot of illness from the masks we are wearing? I can believe that your advice is sound; it is funny that is not much of a concern today though. Hummmm???


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

If anyone cares for a serious update, I have one. After reading this thread last year, I looked in to the ozone units on the market. I purchased a little ac/dc unit, Scent Purge if I recall correctly. I used it on my clothes and boots, mostly going and coming from my hunts while they were in my big black tote in the back seat of my truck. I could definitely smell the ozone on my stuff. I had a very good season as far as not getting busted is concerned. I would recommend to everyone to try using ozone. The unit only cost like $40; I really think it helped. I may get a vinyl closet at the dollar store and hang it in the garage this year to let my clothes and boots air out even more. While I can't guarantee you that you won't get busted while hunting, I can guarantee that my little unit kills odors. Here's a quick anecdote. Last spring two of the grand kids came over to spend the night. I'm down in the family room watching TV when this awful stench reached my nose. I followed the awful smell right to one of my grandson's pair of tennis shoes setting on the landing. I mean that smell was just under skunk level. Anyway, I took the shoes and put them in a little cardboard box. I put the Scent Purge unit on low, folded the top of the cardboard box together and left it till morning. That next day the stench was gone. All I could smell was that light ozone odor. The ozone unit definitely kills odor. Good luck you bunch of stinkers!


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Wolverine53 said:


> Wow! What a difference a year makes. If you were correct, shouldn't there be a lot of illness from the masks we are wearing? I can believe that your advice is sound; it is funny that is not much of a concern today though. Hummmm???


Most of the masks people are wearing are not N95 or higher rated, common paper masks and homemade cloth masks don't have the same result. I will stand with my original caution, masks can change a person's blood gas levels, just be careful as all I want to say. 

Remember if you go down in the field because of a condition you didn't know about, you could lay there for hours before someone comes looking for you. Just be carefull, especially us older guys, please !!


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

Didn’t read through all of the reply’s I’m sure it’s been mentioned but the best scent control that I have ever done myself is smoking my clothes. I used to hang them in my ice fishing shanty and have wood coals smoking in a coffee can in the middle. I have since gotten lazy so now if there is a bonfire I will put my clothes near it to get smoke otherwise I just spray a scent eliminator on them and to be honest I’ve never really noticed any benefits to spraying but I still do it anyway

edit: also forgot to mention always do the obvious no scent laundry detergent or baking soda, no scent shower, no scent deodorant


----------



## wenz34 (Oct 4, 2010)

I got into my leftover pouches of zeolite and carbon today. Carbon was taped shut, zeolite had a zip lock top on it but I'm not sure if was air tight over the last year. Do I need to purchase new zeolite?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> Ok, so I used my latest Amazon gift card on the Lavilin. $17 for this miniature tub.
> 
> View attachment 564037
> 
> ...


Just closing the book on this product review. The tub just ran out a couple weeks ago. It does last a good, long time. I used it pretty much every day during deer season and probably twice a day the days I was hunting. For me, waaaay better than standard unscented anti-perspirant/deodorant, from a moisture and an odor perspective. I would recommend this stuff. I just bought another tub for everyday use.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I seem to be doing it all wrong. I wash with Irish spring soap, was my clothes in our only washing machine, drive my quad right to my blind but I still kill a buck most years. Didn't get one last year because my Grandson was in my good blind.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Martin Looker said:


> I seem to be doing it all wrong. I wash with Irish spring soap, was my clothes in our only washing machine, drive my quad right to my blind but I still kill a buck most years. Didn't get one last year because my Grandson was in my good blind.


Martin! I know discussions have been few and far between lately, but you don't have to pick man!

🤣 🤣 🤣










Ghost Town Tumbleweed GIF - GhostTown Tumbleweed Deserted - Discover & Share GIFs


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I see that you're filling in for me 




LabtechLewis said:


> Martin! I know discussions have been few and far between lately, but you don't have to pick man!
> 
> 🤣 🤣 🤣
> 
> ...


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> I see that you're filling in for me




Poorly, apparently. Not really sure how to add an active .gif. That one is much better with the tumbleweeds rolling across. Worse comps, I guess.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Martin Looker said:


> I seem to be doing it all wrong. I wash with Irish spring soap, was my clothes in our only washing machine, drive my quad right to my blind but I still kill a buck most years. Didn't get one last year because my Grandson was in my good blind.


Nope, not doing anything wrong at all. Anyone can kill A deer without doing a thing other than getting out and squeezing the trigger. It’s just the small details for the guys that want to consistently kill older deer that add up is all. Just a personal choice of what they are after is all, and everyone has that choice as long as they are legal in their harvest. I remember leaving work, straight to the hunt spot and killing bucks, regularly, and I see what I see now, doing what I now do, and killing what I do....but that is my choice. One is not more right or wrong than the other as long as you have fun and enjoy it.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have never hunted for big antlers because we seldom grow them around here. We are missing some minerals in our water that's needed to grow antlers. To each his own.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Martin Looker said:


> I have never hunted for big antlers because we seldom grow them around here. We are missing some minerals in our water that's needed to grow antlers. To each his own.


Most likely has nothing to do with the minerals in their diet as opposed to the amount of lead in their diet.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Martin Looker said:


> I have never hunted for big antlers because we seldom grow them around here. We are missing some minerals in our water that's needed to grow antlers. To each his own.


Do whatever makes you happy. That said (and I also hunt in an area, where a buck over 100" is rare), if all I had the choice of shooting was year and a half bucks, I'd quit hunting....just don't have any interest in shooting anything under 3 1/2.... That means I often go deerless many years, as bucks in that age class are a rare commodity in my area.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

